# What makes you happy?



## werD (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been really stressed and anxious, so I managed to kind of calm my self by thinking about the things that make me happy: My mother and father, my best friends, and my favorite t.v. shows and video games.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

A careless Saturday afternoon, listening to some good music and musing about life and the world.


----------



## Social Reject (Oct 2, 2013)

Video games, shows, and junk food give me pleasure but 'getting' life and experiencing some cool moments give me happiness.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

games and dancing


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Going out with friends or getting ****faced.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Video games, friends, and TV.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Chatting for hours with someone as time just burns pass midnight.


----------



## GChavez (Oct 1, 2013)

Im a single dad, my son makes me incredibly happy. He is the most amazing thing to happen to me and I love him more than life itself. At the moment I am suffering from bad anxiety and depression but he makes me feel better.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

At the moment, the upcoming holidays make me happy. I am choosing to see things through rose colored lenses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Holidays away fr home
Good company


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

GChavez said:


> Im a single dad, my son makes me incredibly happy. He is the most amazing thing to happen to me and I love him more than life itself. At the moment I am suffering from bad anxiety and depression but he makes me feel better.


Reading comments like this ^


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

In no particular order, vacations, good TGV shows, friends, family, music and spirituality


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Recently it's been video games and U.S netflix. /facepalm


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My dog, a cup of coffee, sitting down in a empty room after a long day and just letting out one long breathe. Likewise, when you have a tough day and you lay down on your bed, pop on your headphones and the music feels like heaven flowing into your head.
Laughing. I laugh at everything and finding someone who you can laugh at ridiculous things with is so so... nice.

Making other people happy.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> Chatting for hours with someone as time just burns pass midnight.


same.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

Music.
Having "bro" sessions with close friend where we just talk about deep crap


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Making someone smile - being listened to - having my idea taken on board - my boyfriend - music - wearing dresses - creating something - shopping


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Video clips of animals doing funny things.
Finding people to socialize with and finding things in common.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

foody, my doggie, games, and atm, a warm blankie ;w;


----------



## cambellronald7 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking positive, never think about future it will be as you will be ,try speaking or going out with friends and listening to music .


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

The moments in the day where I am not reminded of the dark times in my past.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

-Having laughs
-Spending time with no kind of pressures
-Helping someone I care about
-Having someone to cuddle with if possible


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

N o. T h I n g


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A cream cake


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Talking to people I love, and then suddenly realizing it's been 5 hours.
Meditating, dancing, sort of doing "tai-chi" between me and myself.
Lately I don't find myself painting, reading and watching good movies enough


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking at this photo :yes


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

Light music, good food and childhood memories.


----------



## dave007 (Nov 14, 2013)

The knowing that if I focus and work enough I AM able to achieve the things I want in life.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Got no reason to be sad.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Making people smile, getting good grades, finishing a book, finishing anything that took a lot of time and effort, watching baseball (unfortunately not possible right now), having a good run, eating as many pancakes as I want, playing video games. That's enough for now I think .


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Going for hike with Zeus and my brother.
Reading a good book.
Watching animals live in the moment. Watching an otter family play would be one example.
Shooting a puck around at an outdoor rink when it's quiet. A bit like meditation for me. 
A good computer game.
My brother & mom laughing and happy.
Chatting with a certain person.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy meals


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Happy meals


Yeah, those used to get me pretty excited. I miss toys that could kill you.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Yeah, those used to get me pretty excited. I miss toys that could kill you.


Buzz Lightyear was my fav! He made sounds and stuff


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Buzz Lightyear was my fav! He made sounds and stuff


?

Sorry, I wasn't even born when the moon landings happened.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

buying stuff, going to sleep when I want to


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

chatting with my closed friends makes me happy.Happiness lies within oneself.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I make myself happy ,no one else does nor can. spiritualism makes me happy.


----------



## Xorra (Jul 26, 2013)

What makes me feel happy is feeling appreciated and wanted. Oh, and food. Lot's of yummy food!


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Sometimes: Alcohol
Sometimes: Sex
Sometimes: Rap
Sometimes: Foods
etc etc


----------



## addie20t (Nov 18, 2013)

My boyfriend, spending time with my friends, watching my favorite tv shows, yummy food, learning interesting stuff


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

If I'm not wound down by physical or mental pain, then I'm pretty happy.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

The residents at work make me happy every day. They say the funniest things, and cant help but smile.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sex, drugs, violence. :drunk


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, i just noticed this is under positive thinking.

Umm... fuzzy sweaters.


----------



## benjamin2007 (May 4, 2013)

It would make me happy if the people that belittled and undermined me in life suffer. I really wish some of those people fail in life, because its unfair the way they treated me. I remember a bunch of girls in high school, they called me names and regarded me as an idiot. I really hope those girls suffer in life, I dont mind if they struggle to find careers or suffer greatly in other ways.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Definitely my puppy, I think everyone should get a dog it's even better then people!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Action figures.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

videogames, watching football with friends, eating, music, & drinking sugary cups of tea with my fiance.


----------

